# Visitor Visa - Sponsored Family Subclass 600



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi All, 

We lodged a subclass 600 sponsored family visitor visa (3 months) on the 21 Jan 2016 online. 
Family member is from Philippines (mother of partner). It will be her first time to visit Australia. 

Online status shows as Application submitted 21 Jan 2016. All required documents were uploaded on the 21 Jan 2016 and no contact by the department was made. 

We are a bit worried as the flight will be on the 26 March 2016. 

Where are family sponsored visitor visas (lodged online) processed? Australia or overseas? 
Should we contact DIBP? 

Thank you, 

Frank


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

The sponsored family visitor visas are processed in Australia.

I would try giving the department a call.

My wife and I were in a similar situation leading up to christmas, when we called the department they said the service standard was 6 weeks and that we shouldn't call before that (even though they don't advertise this service standard on the internet).
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...rvice-standards/visitor-visa-processing-times

Regardless of what the said on the phone visa was granted two business days later, perhaps it was just a coincidence


----------



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

Called the department 2 weeks ago and was told that it currently takes 7-8 weeks. The 9th week has passed now and still no grant or any contact. Flight would be next week on 26th March. 
Is there anything we can do? When we lodged the visa the service standard was showing as 1 month then later changed to 6 weeks and suddenly been told it could be longer. 

We chose the sponsored visa stream to make sure it will be granted and would not even mind paying a deposit.

Normally Australian processed visitor visas are processed within days, looks like a delay on purpose.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Franconian said:


> Called the department 2 weeks ago and was told that it currently takes 7-8 weeks. The 9th week has passed now and still no grant or any contact. Flight would be next week on 26th March.
> Is there anything we can do? When we lodged the visa the service standard was showing as 1 month then later changed to 6 weeks and suddenly been told it could be longer.
> 
> We chose the sponsored visa stream to make sure it will be granted and would not even mind paying a deposit.
> ...


You could try calling and enquiring as to what is happening, be aware though that the time frames given are not service standards but rather guidelines, they are under no obligation to abide by them.
The fact that you have booked tickets is immaterial, they state quite clearly not to make any travel arrangements until you have been granted a visa


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Franconian said:


> We chose the sponsored visa stream to make sure it will be granted and would not even mind paying a deposit.


More sponsored visitor visa's from India are refused than normal visitor visas.


> About 25% of sponsored stream visitor visa's from India are refused.
> About 8% of tourist stream visitor visa's from India are refused.
> Quarter ended June 2015


----------



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

aussiesteve said:


> You could try calling and enquiring as to what is happening, be aware though that the time frames given are not service standards but rather guidelines, they are under no obligation to abide by them.
> The fact that you have booked tickets is immaterial, they state quite clearly not to make any travel arrangements until you have been granted a visa


According their website the timelines are service standards: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...rvice-standards/visitor-visa-processing-times

Will give them a call again tomorrow.

Why is the refusal quote so high? 
What would be the reason to refuse a family sponsored visitor visa? All documents have been provided. What is wrong if a mother wants to visit her daughter for 3 weeks in Australia?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They only guarantee that 75% of applications will be processed within the service standard.

There is another forum member waiting over the standard processing time too.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Franconian said:


> Why is the refusal quote so high?
> What would be the reason to refuse a family sponsored visitor visa? All documents have been provided.


That is an interesting question, it doesn't seem to make much sense, if a bond is done and medicals are OK.



Franconian said:


> What is wrong if a mother wants to visit her daughter for 3 weeks in Australia?


It's been OK on the ones I have known, including my ex-wifes mother, but they did the standard Visitor visa, not the sponsored one.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Franconian said:


> According their website the timelines are service standards: https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/visitor-visa-processing-times
> 
> Will give them a call again tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Did you also read the rider at the beginning? 
"Note:*We aim to process applications within these indicative processing times, however, actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."
What wonderful cop out!


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Franconian said:


> Called the department 2 weeks ago and was told that it currently takes 7-8 weeks. The 9th week has passed now and still no grant or any contact. Flight would be next week on 26th March.
> Is there anything we can do? When we lodged the visa the service standard was showing as 1 month then later changed to 6 weeks and suddenly been told it could be longer.
> 
> We chose the sponsored visa stream to make sure it will be granted and would not even mind paying a deposit.
> ...


Sponsored visas usually take longer than the others. And with the official service standard for sponsored family visitor visas lodged offshore being "N/A" I guess the Department can do what they want.

For all types of visas the waiting times just seem to be getting longer. And I hate how the department says, don't book any tickets and then asks for evidence that you will depart Australia such as return tickets.

Hope you have some good news soon.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yerevanits said:


> Sponsored visas usually take longer than the others. And with the official service standard for sponsored family visitor visas lodged offshore being "N/A" I guess the Department can do what they want.
> 
> For all types of visas the waiting times just seem to be getting longer. And I hate how the department says, don't book any tickets and then asks for evidence that you will depart Australia such as return tickets.
> 
> Hope you have some good news soon.


It is "N/A" for offshore because sponsored tourist visa's can only be lodged in Australia they can't be lodged offshore only standard tourists visa's can be lodged offshore.

Interesting enough recently we applied for a tourist visa to Europe for my husband and they require flights to be booked before you apply for the visa.


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Mish said:


> It is "N/A" for offshore because sponsored tourist visa's can only be lodged in Australia they can't be lodged offshore only standard tourists visa's can be lodged offshore.
> 
> Interesting enough recently we applied for a tourist visa to Europe for my husband and they require flights to be booked before you apply for the visa.


We've lodged three family sponsored visitor visa 600 from offshore.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yerevanits said:


> We've lodged three family sponsored visitor visa 600 from offshore.


They are only processed in Australia.


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Mish said:


> They are only processed in Australia.


True, they are processed in Australia, but the service standard on the website for Lodged outside Australia still says N/A, so it shouldn't have anything to do with where it is processed. This has often confused me as I've wonder how they can not have a service standard for this group of visas. And the service standard I have previously been advised on the phone differs from all the service standards published on their website. So why do they keep this service standard a secret? And then they complain when you call them that you are calling inside the time applicable for the service standard.

On a side point, can a sponsored 600 tourist visa be granted with an enter before date greater than 3 months? We recently waited to be inside the three month window before planned travel as previously this class of visa was granted to us in two weeks and didn't want the visa to be granted too soon.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They are onshore applications ie. Processed in Australia, which is why there is no service standard for offshore.

I have never heard of any having a must enter date longer than 3 months for a 600. There was one case awhile where they applied too early and had to reapply.


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Mish said:


> They are onshore applications ie. Processed in Australia, which is why there is no service standard for offshore.
> 
> I have never heard of any having a must enter date longer than 3 months for a 600. There was one case awhile where they applied too early and had to reapply.


I thought lodgement onshore or offshore was based on the location of the applicant not the processing centre.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yerevanits said:


> I thought lodgement onshore or offshore was based on the location of the applicant not the processing centre.


The applicant isn't the one applying it is the sponsor that is applying to sponsor them.


----------



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi All, 

Many thanks for all your replies. 

Unfortunately the visa was not granted on time. Still showing as "processing" online. The phone calls did not help, and the person we were talking to did not see at what stage the visa application is. 

Ridiculous that it takes over 2 months for a simple visitor visa to come to Australia for 3 weeks. 

I am confident that it will be granted, just annoying that we lost all the cash on the flights. Almost looks like they do this on purpose. 
Not even a reply to our email we sent 3 weeks ago...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Franconian said:


> I am confident that it will be granted, just annoying that we lost all the cash on the flights. Almost looks like they do this on purpose.
> Not even a reply to our email we sent 3 weeks ago...


They do say not to book tickets until you have the visa.


----------



## Achieco (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi there,

I applied another family sponsored visa 600 March 21, not sure how long will it take this time as my first application last November 2015 took inly 13 days in process.

Will it depend on my visa 309 application status? I'm on my 9th month now and Ottawa immigration confirmed that it will take the full 15 months processing time which is around September...that's tooooo long, that is why we decided to apply again for visa 600.


----------



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

JandE said:


> They do say not to book tickets until you have the visa.


Thanks for this. I thought 2.5 months would be a reasonable time frame to lodge a visitor visa application. 
Next time will lodge at least 6 months in advance or better a year. Family also wants to visit for xmas. Should apply now, but not book tickets yet.

PS: I am aware of DIBP's disclaimers, but find the whole thing more than ridiculous. Not even a reply to our email enquiries.


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Franconian said:


> Thanks for this. I thought 2.5 months would be a reasonable time frame to lodge a visitor visa application.
> Next time will lodge at least 6 months in advance or better a year. Family also wants to visit for xmas. Should apply now, but not book tickets yet.
> 
> Cheers


Of course if you apply too far in advance you might get caught out by the 3 month entry expiry from the date of grant!

So if you take there advice and only buy tickets when you have a visa you are most likely not going to be able to take advantage of any good deals on airfares!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Franconian said:


> Not even a reply to our email enquiries.


That is a normal problem. We have had a few emails never answered. Generally questions that relate to our personal needs rather than something they would be interested in...

Bottom line is: Their job is to decide a Visa. Not to give us any help.
Their thinking maybe that we can always ask an Immigration Agent?

They may be too busy... About 600,000 visas issued each year..


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Yerevanits said:


> Of course if you apply too far in advance you might get caught out by the 3 month entry expiry from the date of grant!
> 
> So if you take there advice and only buy tickets when you have a visa you are most likely not going to be able to take advantage of any good deals on airfares!


The entry expiry dates seem to vary.

Our last Visitor Visa gave 12 months to enter.

The one before was 6 months

The PMV however was 5 months and 3 days:
_Visa Grant Date 14 March 2016
First Entry Before 17 August 2016_

The entry date _*should*_ accommodate your specified travel dates if some distance in advance, but who knows...


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

JandE said:


> The entry expiry dates seem to vary.
> 
> Our last Visitor Visa gave 12 months to enter.
> 
> ...


That's interesting to hear, I was told on other threads they don't give longer than three months for a sponsored tourist visa. The poster noted that an applicant had applied to early and had to reapply.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Maybe the sponsored ones are different in that way too. 

I wonder why the sponsored ones are made so hard compared to the normal 600.


----------



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Im in Aus and my fiancé is in Central America. We just submitted a PMV 2 weeks ago. 

Im wanting to bring him here as a Sponsored family visa or Tourist... not sure which one! 

By the way... my fiancé is also my first cousin. 

He has had a student visa refusal last year because they felt that he wasn't going to return back to his country as he has nothing under his name back home  so im really scared im running a risk in another visa to get rejected! Im so scared! 

He isn't studying nor working at the moment due to economic status over there. However he is studying an online English intensive Course at home as well as being the primary carer of his ill father. He can get a letter from a doctor confirming this. Any other reasons I can provide? 

What are his chances in getting a sponsorship or Tourist visa approved? Is it worth applying? or wait the possible 15 month PMV wait! Decisions Decisions! 

I am going back there at the end of this year but its too long!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

chookie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im in Aus and my fiancé is in Central America. We just submitted a PMV 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


If you want to use the sponsored family visitor stream you have to be married or in a de-facto relationship. You may also have to pay a bond of between $5k & $15k.

You can apply for a normal tourist visa first and if you are refused lodge a sponsored visa if you meet the requirements for sponsorship. My wife was refused a tourist visa twice but got a sponsored visa for 1 month stay without any problems.


----------



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

Still no grant/refusal or any contact from DIBP. It has been almost 3 months now since lodgement . 
We were recommended to email the family sponsored visa processing centre in NSW by email, but no reply to our enquiries.


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank's for the update, let us know when you finally get a decision!


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

I just applied for a family sponsored visa and called the same day to talk about our options as we just had our tourist visa refused, they seemed positive that it could be processed earlier than 6 weeks, and didn't talk about such extreme delays (when we called the same number about the first tourist visa we applied for, they told us how delayed it would be). And two weeks after the service standard of our tourist visa had passed, they told us that it was in the final stages and a decision should be made in a couple of days which it was, so it seems crazy they still can't tell you anything
It's also pretty worrying because I'm wondering how long we'll be waiting for also


----------



## Achieco (Jul 29, 2015)

My husband called Immigration in Australia to inquire about the difference between Visa 600 family sponsored and ordinary visa 600 (Tourist stream)

Sponsored Family Visa
Max stay is 3 months
Process in Australia Immigration
Might be asked for Bond
The Sponsor is the one being assessed if capable to support the applicant while in Australia

Ordinary Tourist Visa 600 (Tourist Stream)
3, 6 up to 12 months stay
Process in Country of Residence (not in Australia)
Need to show bank statement
Immigration assess the applicant's financial stability/capability to support whole stay in Australia.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Achieco said:


> My husband called Immigration in Australia to inquire about the difference between Visa 600 family sponsored and ordinary visa 600 (Tourist stream)
> 
> Sponsored Family Visa
> Max stay is 3 months
> ...


I find that nothing is ever cut and dry with Immigration.

I have seen a few Ordinary Tourist Visa 600 (Tourist Stream) from Filipinos who have had no Bank account of their own. 
Just a letter from someone saying they will provide accommodation and cover all costs. Effectively being sponsored by a friend.
Not even any reason to need to return to the Philippines.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

Achieco said:


> The Sponsor is the one being assessed if capable to support the applicant while in Australia


In saying this, is it required for the sponsor to submit bank statements?
All of my money is now in my husband's bank statement so we could submit one whole statement, so my bank account is empty and all of our finances have been done together. 
Also, although I am the sponsor, in Australia I live with my family and they submitted a letter with a tenancy agreement etc saying that yes I do live there and they will accommodate my husband during his stay, what do you guys think about that?


----------



## Achieco (Jul 29, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> In saying this, is it required for the sponsor to submit bank statements?
> All of my money is now in my husband's bank statement so we could submit one whole statement, so my bank account is empty and all of our finances have been done together.
> Also, although I am the sponsor, in Australia I live with my family and they submitted a letter with a tenancy agreement etc saying that yes I do live there and they will accommodate my husband during his stay, what do you guys think about that?


My husband only submitted employment cert, payslip, remuneration and tax.He just mentioned that I will be staying with him and he will shoulder all expenses during my entire stay. He didn't submit bank statement, he was not asked for bond either. Maybe it depends on the case officer assigned to your case.

Good luck!


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

My wife submitted my payslip (I'm the sponsor) and her bank details and our joint account. I think you just need to back up what you said in the application about how the trip will be paid for.

I think you've got it covered if your family have written a letter stating they will put you both up at their place.


----------



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

We lodged a complaint through the feedback form which was finally acknowledged on the 6th April, 4 hours later the visa was granted without any comments...(single entry, 3 months stay)

We submitted a statutory declaration confirming that we cover all expenses and provide accommodation etc. stating full time employment...
We also provided a bank statement of our savings account. 

DIBP did not ask for a bond in our case, but the process was very long. Close to 3 months. 

I believe my partner's mother qualifies for the 3-year parent visitor visa now after her 1st Australian visa (if complied to). 
That will be our next one, but well ahead of time...

Many Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Franconian said:


> We lodged a complaint through the feedback form which was finally acknowledged on the 6th April, 4 hours later the visa was granted without any comments...(single entry, 3 months stay)
> 
> We submitted a statutory declaration confirming that we cover all expenses and provide accommodation etc. stating full time employment...
> We also provided a bank statement of our savings account.
> ...


Glad to hear she finally got it, I hope she enjoys her time in Aus.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

Congrats on the visa grant! Hopefully the grant soon after the complaint was heard means that such a long process is atypical and won't be happening to anybody else. Sucks you had to deal with that all, but it's good you got your visa.
I have a question, we have applied for one too for three months and I was wondering if the applicant for your visa had any international travel at all? My husband has none at all so we are trying to find out how likely it is to process a visa when one has absolutely no travel history!


----------



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

Kahliimah said:


> Congrats on the visa grant! Hopefully the grant soon after the complaint was heard means that such a long process is atypical and won't be happening to anybody else. Sucks you had to deal with that all, but it's good you got your visa.
> I have a question, we have applied for one too for three months and I was wondering if the applicant for your visa had any international travel at all? My husband has none at all so we are trying to find out how likely it is to process a visa when one has absolutely no travel history!


My partner's mother did not have any international travel either.

Good luck with your visa


----------



## mazumder (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am seeking information regarding visitor/tourist /family sponsor visa information. If anyone know anything related to this please ,please share.
let me explain my situation first 
Me n my wife both are permanent residence. My wife doesn't has any job now, she is 6 months pregnant now.my mother in law wants to come over here from Bangladesh to look after my wife on delivery time, which is due on feb-2017 for 45-60 days. 
My queries are-
1. Which exact visa subclass I should apply for and which form/s will requires for that?
2. Should I or my wife apply from my immi account for my mother-in-law?in that case any additional form need to be filled up by the applicant?
3. How many days earlier should I apply?
4.So far I know , if I apply for family sponsored visa ,CO might ask for upto $15000 as bond.in that case, can I use my credit card and get refund to my savings account?
5. Does she needs a medical insurance for those days?
6.Here is the list which I am planning to arrange, please correct me if I don't need some of these or need to add any other documents-
a.Mother in laws passport , national id , birth certificate, property owner documents,police clearance
b. Photograph
c.filled up application form/online form
d.my wife's pr +passport, public exam certificate where her moms name on it
e.doctors report mentioning baby's due date
f.our marriage certificate, my bank statement, my payslip, invitation letter

Thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Muzumber

It all depends on your wife's visa status. If she is PR she can sponsor her if she is a TR she cannot and your mother-in-law will have to apply through her closest embassy in her own right. You cannot sponsor in-law's.


----------



## mazumder (Dec 26, 2014)

*family sponsor or tourist visitor*

Hi Mish
thanks for your reply. but could you please suggest me which visa should I apply from subclass 600 (family sponsor stream or tourist visitor ) which one would be best suit for her after considering my situation.
thanks again
mazumder


Mish said:


> Hi Muzumber
> 
> It all depends on your wife's visa status. If she is PR she can sponsor her if she is a TR she cannot and your mother-in-law will have to apply through her closest embassy in her own right. You cannot sponsor in-law's.


----------



## mazumder (Dec 26, 2014)

my wife is in pr for last 18 months btw


mazumder said:


> Hi Mish
> thanks for your reply. but could you please suggest me which visa should I apply from subclass 600 (family sponsor stream or tourist visitor ) which one would be best suit for her after considering my situation.
> thanks again
> mazumder


----------

